# "They're Back" (Barrett)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2007/08/theyre-back.html











MB said:


> You should know that today (Monday), at the practice facility, Greg Oden, Steve Blake, Brandon Roy, Jarrett Jack, LaMarcus Aldridge, Martell Webster, Channing Frye, Josh McRoberts, and James Jones, were going at it, five on five, like it was a mid-season practice. Travis Outlaw is expected to arrive by Wednesday. New Orleans' Desmond Mason, who lives in Portland during the off-season, was playing as well, as were a couple of other players. That made it possible to have the five-on-five runs, with a sub or two. Darius Miles was there as well, but is still rehabbing, and didn't take part in the full-court runs.


Finally. :biggrin:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Blake
Roy
Jones
Aldridge
Oden

Jack
Webster*
_Outlaw_
*Frye*
_Przybilla_

_Rodriguez_
*McRoberts*
_LaFrentz_
*Green
Miles*

_Italics denotes not present._

Pretty good numbers for late august.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Also very impressive during the full-court games was Martell Webster, who has lost 15 pounds.


Good for him, if it's true. Although I've heard continual wind that Kemp is back down to 230, so who knows...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice! It's also good to hear that Aldrige think Martell has improved. In the interview he sounded impressed. This will be the Martell make or break season IMO.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Samuel said:


> *Blake
> Roy
> Jones
> Aldridge
> ...


I believe Green was playing today there was some quotes about him.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Definition of bangin': (see picture)


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> I believe Green was playing today there was some quotes about him.


Green's also sitting next to Roy in one of the pictures from the Blazers' site.

As for Webster, while MB's enthusiasm should _always_ be taken with a grain of salt, (perhaps particularly in this case), _if_ Webster is ready to step in and play well, he'll get plenty of time backing up Roy -- even if he still can't hang with NBA SGs defensively, that won't matter as much as it did last year with better defenders on the floor with him _and_ there's the potential that he could make opposing 2s work (or at least stay honest) at the other end. Not that there won't occasionally be times to play Jack and Blake together in the backcourt, but _if_ Webster loses some of that deer-in-the-headlights aspects to his game, better to have him getting most of those minutes rather than Jack.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Videos are up also. http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/index.html

Holy ****! Check out Webby's dunk!!


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Also, maybe it's a small point, but I'm a little bummed that, given the amazing showing, the guys who stand out as _not_ there are mostly veteran guys in LaFrentz, Przybilla, and Outlaw. I suppose it doesn't matter so very much because of the four missing, Outlaw's the only one likely to be a core part of the rotation out of the blocks. Still, for all he's talked about wanting to help provide leadership, I hope LaFrentz in particular shows up soon.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Also, maybe it's a small point, but I'm a little bummed that, given the amazing showing, the guys who stand out as _not_ there are mostly veteran guys in LaFrentz, Przybilla, and Outlaw. I suppose it doesn't matter so very much because of the four missing, Outlaw's the only one likely to be a core part of the rotation out of the blocks. Still, for all he's talked about wanting to help provide leadership, I hope LaFrentz in particular shows up soon.



MB mentioned in his article that Outlaw would come in on Wednesday.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> MB mentioned in his article that Outlaw would come in on Wednesday.


Yeah, I'd caught that. That's part of why I didn't single him out the way I did, say, LaFrentz -- it's clear he (Outlaw) is going to be here soon. And Outlaw's never really talked about being a leader while LaFrentz and Przybilla both have and if he hasn't Rodriguez _should_ be, being not just a point guard but a point guard who's all about creating for others.

That said, I don't want to come off as a wet blanket. It's amazing to me that so many guys, including what's likely to be the entire starting line-up, showed up this early. And it's great fun just watching that video. I watched it straight through three times and will probably watch it at least three more times before tomorrow. While the season can't come fast enough, at least we're now finally going to be getting things like this occasionally the rest of the way. :biggrin:


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Samuel said:


>


is that big guy on the left David Lucas?


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

One word: Culture :clap2:


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

wow, Webster is looking amazing. I suddenly have high hopes for him this season.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^ Yeah I wondered the same thing. Who is that guy?


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Nice! It's also good to hear that Aldrige think Martell has improved. In the interview he sounded impressed. This will be the Martell make or break season IMO.


I agree about Webster. He really needs to show something this year. If not, he punches his ticket out of town.

The report of losing weight seems to be a clue that the Blazer staff has told him if he is going to find minutes this season and his place on this team it will be mostly at backup Shooting Guard.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

JFizzleRaider said:


> wow, Webster is looking amazing. I suddenly have high hopes for him this season.


You're kidding, right?

He's 20 years old and he scored 20+ points multiple times last year, and you've suddenly improved your opinion based on practice highlights? 



Ed O.
P.S. He DOES look thinner.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Samuel said:


> http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2007/08/theyre-back.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"*New Orleans'* Desmond Mason, who lives in Portland during the off-season, was playing as well,"

Didn't Desmond sign with Milwaukee as a free agent this summer?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> I agree about Webster. He really needs to show something this year. If not, he punches his ticket out of town.


You think so?

He's younger than the following Blazers:

Aldridge
Blake
Rudy Fernandez
Frye
Green
Jack
Jones
LaFrentz
Miles
Outlaw
Przybilla
Sergio
Roy

Only Koponen (17 months), McRoberts (4 months) and Oden (14 months) are younger...

Why should the Blazers give up on him at the age of 21 if he doesn't show much?

Ed O.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> He's 20 years old and he scored 20+ points multiple times last year, and you've suddenly improved your opinion based on practice highlights?
> 
> ...


Everbody that doesn't have a handle starting with E and ending with O, gets a little overexcited this time of year. Just take it in stride.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

By the way... how ****ing awesome is it that Oden is a Blazer? Sometimes I forget, or start to take it for granted. And then I get reminded.

Yay!

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> By the way... how ****ing awesome is it that Oden is a Blazer? Sometimes I forget, or start to take it for granted. And then I get reminded.
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Ed O.


I still will have giggling fits when I remind myself that he's a Blazer.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> You think so?
> 
> He's younger than the following Blazers:
> 
> ...


There were a couple of threads about this issue during last season. It is rare for a wing player, even a very young one, to show very little the first COUPLE years, and end up being an above average player. Joe Johnson was the only example I liked. I decided to be magnanamous and give Webster three years before I throw him to the curb. This season is his third.

The Blazers may make a show of not "giving up on him", but I would bet that will only be because they can't get what they deem as fair value. I bet they were willing to move him this offseason, but his value was likely pretty low.

I am glad they didn't just dump him for low value. There is still a chance he gets his head screwed on straight. And there is a fair chance he ends up being a solid rotation player. No need to let him go for junk. But fact remains, he is not KP's boy, he is no longer part of the core, he just isn't that important one way or the other.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> There were a couple of threads about this issue during last season. It is rare for a wing player, even a very young one, to show very little the first COUPLE years, and end up being an above average player. Joe Johnson was the only example I liked. I decided to be magnanamous and give Webster three years before I throw him to the curb. This season is his third.


Yeah. Not to rehash that, but Webster is almost unique. He's about the same age NOW that Johnson was as a rookie. The physical difference between 18 years old and 22 or 23 is pretty significant.

I guess I just don't find the small sample size at all compelling, and given the opportunity cost of keeping him (not much trade value, not too big of a contract) I don't see any reason to move him.

Guess we'll see how he does this year and revisit this if needed, huh? 

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

TRhe sad thing is, this team showed marked improvement LAST season, and very few fans noticed. There were very few games last season where the team didn't play hard. 

I know....winning is more important than simply being competitive - but for a young, rebuilding team, it was an important step.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

That's so sweet to see those guys already playing ball already!
Boy, I'd love to be there watching all of them go at it. It'd probably be more entertaining than some of those games I went to last season.
I wonder if Oden is looking better or feeling better after his tonsil surgery... but man, like Ed O said, it's pretty freakin' awesome he's a Blazer.

Nice fair teams btw, Oden, Aldridge and Roy looked like they dominated, particularly those couple stuffs on McRoberts. Poor guy.

Go Blazers!!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yes it is i was thinking about aldridge and oden combo, i can see oden being like walton but who is aldridge?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We shouldn't have drafted Webster if we were not willing to give him 4 years to develop. He'd just be a junior in college right now. We've seen glimses of what he can be and hopefully will be, but if he's not there this year I'd still give him another year.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

McBob looked decent though!!! And Green passed well!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

The red team got ANNIHILATED.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed O said:


> You think so?
> 
> He's younger than the following Blazers:
> 
> ...



IMO he just has to show improvement. That is all I ask. To be honest, if he just hit his open shots at a better clip it would be great, as most nights that would get him into the teens. The things I want to see for Martell are:

1. Game slows down for him. Adjust to the speed.
2. Hit the open shots at a good clip. Not just in streaks during certain quarters.
3. Less defensive mistakes.

If he does those things, he will turn into a pretty decent player with good upside. If he puts out another year of sub 40% shooting, he is in trouble.


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

Samuel said:


> Good for him, if it's true. Although I've heard continual wind that Kemp is back down to 230, so who knows...


I think you mean Kemp is down to 320 :biggrin:


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

After watching that video, I've decided that I'd hate to be dunked on by Oden.

Beyond that, he seems to add an element to this team that I don't believe we can fully comprehend.....yet. If I had to put it in words, I would say it's intimidation. I don't think opponents have been truly intimidated by the Blazers since the early 90's and that was a different kind of intimidation. We just ran the ball down your throat and used waves of momentum that I did consider and do consider intimidating. But the kind of intimidation Oden (paired with Aldrige) will bring to the Blazers is just.....awe inspiring.

I may be reading too much in to that video. But Oden would scare the crap out of me if I had to play him.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm gaga that Oden is a PORTLAND FREAKIN' TRAILBLAZER!!!, but I still have a hard time wrapping my mind around what having Oden here will actually _mean_ for us. Feel like a kid at Christmas, just waiting (and waiting... and waiting... and waiting... and...) for the parents to wake up before tearing into the presents. Come ON! Let's get this party started already!

I don't expect the W-L record to change much from last year, but I do expect to see signs of progress - as individuals and as a team. IMO, this is a momentum building year.

Wonder if we'll get any love in NBA 2Kwhatever. The Blazers' squad in 2K6 is pretty pathetic.

PBF


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

The Professional Fan said:


> After watching that video, I've decided that I'd hate to be dunked on by Oden.
> 
> Beyond that, he seems to add an element to this team that I don't believe we can fully comprehend.....yet. If I had to put it in words, I would say it's intimidation. I don't think opponents have been truly intimidated by the Blazers since the early 90's and that was a different kind of intimidation. We just ran the ball down your throat and used waves of momentum that I did consider and do consider intimidating. But the kind of intimidation Oden (paired with Aldrige) will bring to the Blazers is just.....awe inspiring.
> 
> I may be reading too much in to that video. But Oden would scare the crap out of me if I had to play him.


I agree . . . that is one of the more positive pieces of media I have seen from Oden since Blazers have drafted him. 

It is only scrimmage . . . edited scrimmage at that . . . but Oden look to have his way in the middle, pretty impressive for a 19 year old. I don't know if they edited the sounds, but I understand what you are saying with the "intidation" description . . . it sounded like he was going to rip the rim off with those dunks. And what I enjoyed about it (again based only on highlights from scrimmage) is how quick and fluid he was with those power dunks. You don't see him gear up for it and wait and take his time or use head fakes for the basket to clear. He just grabs it and takes and power slams it in a nice fluid motion.

Other notes: I really don't have issues with my age and actually enjoy my "mature" years because I am wiser, have life in better perspective and enjoy life a little better now that I have established myself. Having said that, there are times I miss my youth. The squeck of the sneakers and sounds of a pick up game had me drooling at my computer . . . if my body could take it I would be playing pick up games all day . . . god do I miss those days. 
I was looking for highlights of Jones, I didn't see any, did I miss it? I also noticed Barrett complimented many players but never mentioned Jones one way or the other in his blog.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I have nothing to add to the discussion, except that seeing this video makes me happy.

And I'm with you, Ed. There are times when I'm like, "whoa. Greg Oden is a Blazer. Greg Oden. A Blazer." Then I think about Aldridge and Roy and ... well, it makes me all giddy inside.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> yes it is i was thinking about aldridge and oden combo, i can see oden being like walton but who is aldridge?


Aldridge is Sheed, but without the psychosis.

Stepping Razor


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I abso-friggin-lutely cannot wait for the season to start. This is just the beginning of what is going to be the best years the Blazers will have ever seen. EVER.

By the way, I completely agree with Ed on his assessment of Martell Webster. He needs to stay regardless of how he plays this year unless we can get some real value for him (which we probably wouldn't)


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I get major goosebumps reading MB's blog and seeing these pictures! I am ready for the season to get started.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah walton mixed with a big of shaq = oden 

a shot blocking sheed = aldridge 

scary!


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Anyone can look amazing on a video, but I really liked how the jerseys of all of the players were drenched in sweat, especially Oden.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wizmentor said:


> Anyone can look amazing on a video, but I really liked how the jerseys of all of the players were drenched in sweat, especially Oden.



pervert.


----------



## Boredbum88 (Jul 2, 2007)

yuyuza1 said:


> Videos are up also. http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/index.html
> 
> Holy ****! Check out Webby's dunk!!


Sweet Vid! Just let the season start! Webster's dunk was awesome! Oden had some nice ones too.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Guys, check out this response by MB to a comment about Martell's development and how Rudy, Jones, and Outlaw affect it.



MB said:


> ... I do think that this is the year *for him to decide if he wants *to be a part of this team in the future. I thought he had a decent summer league, but it could have been a whole lot better. Today was a huge step in the right direction. He has truly lost 15 pounds, and says he's down to about 7.1 percent body fat. He also said he's not done yet. His biggest asset has always been his NBA body. Now, he's just got to learn to use it. His move, and dunk, over Aldridge was very impressive (as many of you know, it's on the highlights we posted). That ability to attack the rim has always been there for him. In other words, it's never been his body or his skills that have held him back. He's maturing mentally, and that's the most important thing. Perhaps more than anyone else, he'll benefit from being around the total pros we have on this roster now. Learning how to work hard, is so important, and coming out of high school, I'm not sure he really understood what it takes at this level. Because he was the 6th pick, I'm not sure he'll ever be cut the slack a guy like Outlaw has been. That's just the way it is. Everyone likes Martell, and the coaches want him to succeed. He's just got to believe in himself. That's cliche' I know, but it's so true in his case. I do think that with Rudy Fernandez a year away from being here, and with Travis signed to a long-term deal, and James Jones now on the roster, Martell realizes that it's really now or never for him. I'm not sure if that's been what's got him so motivated, but I'm sure it's helped. You can say that today meant absolutely nothing, afterall it's August, but *everyone in the gym noticed a different Martell, and he was the topic of conversation with the coaches after the workout*. To put it another way, he was the guy on the driving range hitting the ball long, and straight. Now, will he do it when he steps to the first tee? It'll be a while before we find out, but he needed a day like today, for himself.
> 
> MB


Hopefully, he can keep on moving in the right direction. Out of any other Blazer next year, I'm rooting for him the most.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Hopefully, he can keep on moving in the right direction. Out of any other Blazer next year, I'm rooting for him the most.


Yeah, he's definitely the one guy that, if he had a breakout season, would easily tip the scales for the blazers in terms of the playoff race. I don't think you could say that about Outlaw.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

That drive and dunk by Martell looked sick.

:worthy:

(edit): In fact, everyone looks good. Of course it's a _highlight_ video, but...

Oh god, oh god.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

As we've said, that back-up SG spot is there for him to grab, if he can. If he hasn't claimed by next year, it almost certain goes to Fernandez. And I still think he may be a more natural SF but with the next best other option at back-up SG being Jack, if he can't run with that then breaking into the SF spot seems even less likely. I certainly wish him well.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Ed O said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> He's 20 years old and he scored 20+ points multiple times last year, and you've suddenly improved your opinion based on practice highlights?
> 
> ...


I've always had hopes for him, but you kind of question yourself when you see people dissing him over and over and over and over and over.....well you get the picture.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I agree with a few above posters that it is far too early to give up on Webster. He is young as hell and has more potential than anyone outside out big 3 and our Spanish connection. I forsee him as our deadeye shooter off the bench. He still has about a 35% complete bust rate, but I refuse to give up on him for another year or two. I wont see another O'Neal or Outlaw(For some time, our managment was the only group on earth that believed in him).


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

LOL...once again a thread about the blazers turns into a discussion about Martell Webster. Hopefully, he doesn't divide his blazer teammates like he does blazer fans.

It's a mistake by the way, to think of Mike Barret as any kind of objective observer of the blazers....he's not even close to objective. He's a "speak no evil" employee if there ever was one.

Go back to last year's training camp, and there are all sorts of reports about how "good" martell was looking...how it was a new "dedicated" martell. It didn't turn out to be true.

I remind people of two rather important incidents: monty williams giving an interview during summer league in which he said something like "martell is being paid like a professional, but he's no professional" and also that martell was "difficult to coach because of his attitude"

Then there was the reported fact that the initial trade to NY was Zach and Martell until portland realized they could get a trade exception by using other players. In other words, management viewed martell as simply trade filler in order to dump randolph.

So when the coaching staff and the GM's office by word and deed display they have almost given up on a player, he's on borrowed time.

Maybe martell has actually turned a corner mentally. He certainly has the athleticism and him becoming a productive player would be a big boost to the blazers. 

But some flashy plays in a pickup game with no coaching supervision doesn't mean that's the case.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> It is only scrimmage . . . edited scrimmage at that . . . but Oden look to have his way in the middle, pretty impressive for a 19 year old. I don't know if they edited the sounds, but I understand what you are saying with the "intidation" description . . . it sounded like he was going to rip the rim off with those dunks. And what I enjoyed about it (again based only on highlights from scrimmage) is how quick and fluid he was with those power dunks. You don't see him gear up for it and wait and take his time or use head fakes for the basket to clear. He just grabs it and takes and power slams it in a nice fluid motion.


I'm not sure where the GO - Walton comparisons are coming from... I'm sticking with Hakeem. Greg is just so catlike quick, I don't think it's going to take him much time at all before he's established and dominating. I certainly don't see him setting up at the top of the key like big Bill usually did. The LaMarcus - Sheed comparisons hold more water in my eyes, but with his much bigger hands I think LA should fare better inside and on the boards. He seems to have put on more weight... I wouldn't be surprised to see him getting a majority of the backup 5 minutes by the end of the season and the club going with a 3 man Big rotation including Frye.

My favorite highlight was near the end when a guard entered it in to Greg who immediately dropped it to a cutting LA for a short jump hook. The two of them then run back down the court and turn in unison. What lucky fans we are... I'm going to really enjoy this ride.

STOMP


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Ed O said:


> He's 20 years old and he scored 20+ points multiple times last year, and you've suddenly improved your opinion based on practice highlights?





> Why should the Blazers give up on him at the age of 21 if he doesn't show much?


did he have a birthday between your two posts?  HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTELL!!

great video, great pics, great practice, sweat, dunks, passes, fake outlet pass by a big guy, fast break touch passes, etc etc etc.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I liked the way that Oden attacked the rim on his dunks. He obviously has no worries about his wrist.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Like I wasnt excited enough already for the upcoming season, but that highlight video even pumped me up more.

Martell's stroke is so pretty... especially when it hits nothing but the bottom of the net. :biggrin: Yes, that dunk was nasty!

Cant wait to see more video's like this when Travis and Joel are also in the mix.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

So simply judging from the video......

Jack
Roy
Jones
Aldridge
Oden 


That was one team. Seems to me a possible first team.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> So simply judging from the video......
> 
> Jack
> Roy
> ...


Where was Jones in the video?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> Martell's stroke is so pretty... especially when it hits nothing but the bottom of the net. :biggrin: Yes, that dunk was nasty!


totally agree

that was a nasty dunk. And a very sweet shot to start off the video

I agree with MM

Starters
Jack, Roy, Jones, Aldridge and Oden
Bench
Blake, Webster, Outlaw, Frye, Przybilla


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

That was a sweet video, with lots of stuff that I wanted to see. Oden and Aldridge look like they already have chemistry, laughing and slapping high fives after feeding each other for dunks, running back down the floor to the other end. Roy looked solid, he makes it look so easy because he is so patient in getting his shot. Most of the time I think he has passed up an open look, only to keep watching and see him get an even better look. That is why he is so deadly at the end of games. 

Martell looked good, and I am hoping the best for him. He seems so much more comfortable in traffic, and in the beginning where they sagged off him and he just threw a dagger was exactly what I wanted to see. 

All I can say at this point is, the battle at SF and PG is going to be intense this year, and it will be good for the team.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> By the way... how ****ing awesome is it that Oden is a Blazer? Sometimes I forget, or start to take it for granted. And then I get reminded.
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Ed O.


no kidding. to have a guy on your team who you wouldn't trade for anyone short of LeBron James is just amazing to think about. 

I was pretty impressed with Oden's footwork on the spinning hook shot he did with his right hand. that really was a Hakeem-esque kind of move. 

it's amazing to think that between Oden and Aldridge we may have the two fastest guys in the entire league 6'11 or taller. man I hope Jack and Nate figure out how to run a fast break this year, because between those two and Roy we're going to have some really great finishers. 

and the ability of our big men to motor down the floor is going to create huge mismatches even when opponents get back in transition. guards and SF's are going to be finding themselves covering one of these two just because they are the only ones back, and they have to prevent the easy score. some teams are going to have to go with a smaller front court to keep up, and we'll be able to pound them down in the half court. 

this single mismatch advantage is a key reason why I'm predicting a 50 win season (although I think I'm pretty lonely in that prediction). 

I absolutely can't wait for this season to start.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

One thing I wanted to bring up is that while it is great to see players working on their game, it also reminds me of some players who do not. I like Joel Pryzbilla, but last season he works on mixed martial arts all summer instead of his game. While it did great things for his ability to hold position defensivly in the post (Yao found this out), it wasn't really a weak part of his game, which is of course, the offensive end. Yet if you look over the last couple of summers, Joel really doesn't have done anything to improve his game.

At the same time, I can see the part of the arguement that offense, will never be part of Joel's game. But it shouldn't keep a player from being as good as they can be.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

STOMP said:


> My favorite highlight was near the end when a guard entered it in to Greg who immediately dropped it to a cutting LA for a short jump hook. The two of them then run back down the court and turn in unison. What lucky fans we are... I'm going to really enjoy this ride.
> 
> STOMP


I loved that clip too, they looked great together. However, they need to learn to turn inward and not outward to keep their eyes on the ball and plays that may be coming. It's a small thing, but both Oden and Aldridge turned outward, but at least they looked good doing it. 

I also really liked the outlet by Frye after a miss, tossing the ball half court for a fast break. Good court vision by him. 

Oden makes me drool. The thought of what he and Aldridge can turn into is truely amazing. The length, power, and accuracy of those two are freaky and could easily turn into the best tandom in the NBA. I'm in love.

The highlights of Roy were exactly what I expect from him, not flashy in any way not not really highlight material, but he gets the job done. A reall Pippen type of player.

The Martell dunk was sick. And the first shot in the clip of his quick release on the move, all net was also a thing of beauty and actually more important than his ability to dunk. 

No one else really wowed me, but for a scrimmage, they all seemed to be working their tails off.




So what is the difference between the 35 wins predicted by most and 45+ wins that will get up a playoff run? I think it comes down to two things.
1) Oden plays better on O then expected and stays out of foul trouble and I think this may be very doable.
2) Either Outlaw or Webster really has a breakout year, especially on the offensive end. Both of these players are capable of scoring a lot, inside and out, but if one of them can be consistant and add 17+ nightly then the Blazers will be in a great spot to make the playoffs.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Hell after watching Zbo for the last few years, I thought it was illegal for a power forward to actually run down the court on offense AND defense. :biggrin:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> Guys, check out this response by MB to a comment about Martell's development and how Rudy, Jones, and Outlaw affect it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, he can keep on moving in the right direction. Out of any other Blazer next year, I'm rooting for him the most.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by MB
> 
> ... I do think that this is the year for him to decide if he wants to be a part of this team in the future. I thought he had a decent summer league, but it could have been a whole lot better. Today was a huge step in the right direction. He has truly lost 15 pounds, and says he's down to about 7.1 percent body fat. He also said he's not done yet. His biggest asset has always been his NBA body. Now, he's just got to learn to use it. His move, and dunk, over Aldridge was very impressive (as many of you know, it's on the highlights we posted). That ability to attack the rim has always been there for him. In other words, it's never been his body or his skills that have held him back. He's maturing mentally, and that's the most important thing. Perhaps more than anyone else, he'll benefit from being around the total pros we have on this roster now. Learning how to work hard, is so important, and coming out of high school, I'm not sure he really understood what it takes at this level. Because he was the 6th pick, I'm not sure he'll ever be cut the slack a guy like Outlaw has been. That's just the way it is. Everyone likes Martell, and the coaches want him to succeed. He's just got to believe in himself. That's cliche' I know, but it's so true in his case. I do think that with Rudy Fernandez a year away from being here, and with Travis signed to a long-term deal, and James Jones now on the roster, Martell realizes that it's really now or never for him. I'm not sure if that's been what's got him so motivated, but I'm sure it's helped. You can say that today meant absolutely nothing, afterall it's August, but everyone in the gym noticed a different Martell, and he was the topic of conversation with the coaches after the workout. To put it another way, he was the guy on the driving range hitting the ball long, and straight. Now, will he do it when he steps to the first tee? It'll be a while before we find out, but he needed a day like today, for himself.
> ...


How about that. MB agrees with Masbee and is actually saying it. When Mike "everything is peaches and cream" Barrett says this season is do or die for Webster, well, there you go.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

blakeback said:


> did he have a birthday between your two posts?


Yes, actually, I expect that's what Ed meant: he's 20 now -- why would management flush him after only one more year?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mook said:


> this single mismatch advantage is a key reason why I'm predicting a 50 win season (although I think I'm pretty lonely in that prediction).


:stupid:

Always wanted to use that smiley... Given reasonable health I think they should win more then 50% of the time. I was just waiting until someone posted a poll or something to throw out a 50 win season prediction. Better ability on D and the boards combined with a balanced inside/outside attack should make this very possible. 

STOMP


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

STOMP said:


> :stupid:
> 
> Always wanted to use that smiley... Given reasonable health I think they should win more then 50%of the time. I was just waiting until someone posted a poll or something to throw out a 50 win season prediction. Better ability on D and the boards combined with a balanced inside/outside attack should make this very possible.


And I thought I was the only one who had expectations this high. 

Our eastern road trips should be more fun this year, since I think we'll have a chance to win every night.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Yes, actually, I expect that's what Ed meant: he's 20 now -- why would management flush him after only one more year?


Yep. Martell is 20 now. He'll turn 21 in December. If the team trades him at the end of this season, he will be 21.

Sorry to have been so confusing. :whatever: 

Ed O.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

The video was nice, but I'm more impressed with the fact that almost the entire team is at the practice facility IN AUGUST. This has got to be unheard of in the NBA. I don't think I've ever read anything similar happening. 

I wonder who put this together? Was it a couple of the players? Did they just all start showing up on their own? I get the feeling one of the guys has taken over the leadership of this team and I would like to know who.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> The video was nice, but I'm more impressed with the fact that almost the entire team is at the practice facility IN AUGUST. This has got to be unheard of in the NBA. I don't think I've ever read anything similar happening.
> 
> I wonder who put this together? Was it a couple of the players? Did they just all start showing up on their own? I get the feeling one of the guys has taken over the leadership of this team and I would like to know who.


From what I've read it was Roy's idea for everyone to meet a month early.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> The video was nice, but I'm more impressed with the fact that almost the entire team is at the practice facility IN AUGUST. This has got to be unheard of in the NBA. I don't think I've ever read anything similar happening.
> 
> I wonder who put this together? Was it a couple of the players? Did they just all start showing up on their own? I get the feeling one of the guys has taken over the leadership of this team and I would like to know who.


I believe it was Brandon Roy, from past things I have read.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> I wonder who put this together? Was it a couple of the players? Did they just all start showing up on their own? I get the feeling one of the guys has taken over the leadership of this team and I would like to know who.


From Barrets blog...
"This weekend the players will start arriving back into town. Greg Oden is expected to get here Sunday, Brandon Roy is already back, and I believe LaMarcus Aldridge is as well. It was Roy who made the request that the team get back into town over a month early, so they could start preparing. It's not likely the entire team will show as early as next week, but it'll be interesting to see who is able to make it. Steve Blake, James Jones, and several others have been here for several weeks." 

BTW theres a short Oden (thats like saying jumbo shrimp) interview with a little more practice video up on the main page.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

mgb said:


> From what I've read it was Roy's idea for everyone to meet a month early.


That's who I figured, but I didn't want to assume. Makes perfect sense though. This IS Brandon Roy's team.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> And Outlaw's never really talked about being a leader while LaFrentz and Przybilla both have and *if he hasn't Rodriguez should be, being not just a point guard but a point guard who's all about creating for others.*


rodriguez is busy - http://www.eurobasket2007.org/en/default.asp

.. I don't know if koponen was invited, since his status is not clear, but he is playing for his national team at the moment too.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

mook said:


> this single mismatch advantage is a key reason why I'm predicting a 50 win season (although I think I'm pretty lonely in that prediction).
> 
> I absolutely can't wait for this season to start.


Ok Mook.... I am praying for you buuddy :gopray: I am a bit concerned for your well being :rofl: j/k

50 wins ehy????

man... love your optimism.... :woot:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

An Oden interview (and some new clips from yesterday) are up.

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/index.html


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Barrett said that some photographer named Jeff Curtin shot that footage and cut those highlights together. He did a great job! I hope they keep doing that for the next month! Props to this Curtin guy!


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

sooooo I'm gonna ask this again....was that dude in the picture David Lucas?


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

i guess aldridge's foot must be fine.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

JFizzleRaider said:


> sooooo I'm gonna ask this again....was that dude in the picture David Lucas?


I think it's Chris Ellis from the summer league team.

http://delivery.viewimages.com/xv/5...08EAF14430D351117F3E80296BD764CE83B12E81F5E1E


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

el_Diablo said:


> rodriguez is busy - http://www.eurobasket2007.org/en/default.asp
> 
> .. I don't know if koponen was invited, since his status is not clear, but he is playing for his national team at the moment too.


I'm sorry, I wasn't clear -- I was thinking Rodriguez should be talking about leadership if he's not. You're right, though: he's got one of the best excuses out there for missing these practices. :biggrin:

Edit: And in fairness to LaFrentz, his excuse is likely pretty good, too. That is, I figure it's at least as good as "hey, I'm the oldest guy on the team and likely the 15th man on the depth chart so what's it really matter?" which, while a little lame, is something I can live with in his case.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

oden - my friend said he dunks like shaq and I think oden will be dominate like Walton was when he was healthy 23 rebounds in a playoff game! 

Oden reminds me of a walton/shaq mix 

i have to be greatful he is on our team and finally not someone else's, its been sabonis and walton since we had a truely dominate center and its about time!


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

mgb said:


> We shouldn't have drafted Webster if we were not willing to give him 4 years to develop. He'd just be a junior in college right now. We've seen glimses of what he can be and hopefully will be, but if he's not there this year I'd still give him another year.


Amen. People these days want everything NOW NOW NOW. I can't believe that there are actually posters out there who were ready to kick Martell to the curb HALFWAY through last season. And it seemed like they were the majority.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Edit: And in fairness to LaFrentz, his excuse is likely pretty good, too. That is, I figure it's at least as good as "hey, I'm the oldest guy on the team and likely the 15th man on the depth chart so what's it really matter?" which, while a little lame, is something I can live with in his case.


Oh snap!

That is what I thought, and I bet it has a good chance of being the painful truth.

If Raef is downing drinks with umbrellas on a beach or puttering around the house or fishing with his buddies, I don't really care. Rest up big fella. I am sure you be needed for injury backup duty at some point. Wouldn't want you breaking down before then.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

c_note said:


> Amen. People these days want everything NOW NOW NOW. I can't believe that there are actually posters out there who were ready to kick Martell to the curb HALFWAY through last season. And it seemed like they were the majority.


Guilty!

Yet, I very much doubt my missives were in the "majority". Most piled on with the "wait he is so young" rejoinder. Maybe because I talk with such overwhelming authority it just seemed I was speaking for all.

PS. I didn't actually say "kick him to the curb" last season. I said he better show something quick. There is a difference.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Masbee said:


> Guilty!
> 
> Yet, I very much doubt my missives were in the "majority". Most piled on with the "wait he is so young" rejoinder. Maybe because I talk with such overwhelming authority it just seemed I was speaking for all.
> 
> PS. I didn't actually say "kick him to the curb" last season. I said he better show something quick. There is a difference.


You definitely have a loud voice :biggrin: 

IMO, from the first few times I saw him play, you can just tell. The way he moves, the way he shoots, his explosiveness rebounding and dunking (yes, I know its rare), you can just tell he has "it". The kid just needed some time.

I think this will be the year though, for both Martell and Travis. God, there's so many things to look forward to this season, I can't even think about the Blazers anymore without giggling. :yay:


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Samuel said:


> I think it's Chris Ellis from the summer league team.
> 
> http://delivery.viewimages.com/xv/5...08EAF14430D351117F3E80296BD764CE83B12E81F5E1E


really? In the picture it looks like David Lucas to a T. I know he used to work out there the summer he went undrafted, and his dad is an assistant coach after all, but your probably right.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Good to see Aldridge's heel isn't giving him that much trouble (or so it seems).

Then again, I'd feel better about his health if he sat out these workouts. And training camp. And pre-season. And the first four months of the regular season. Then I'd feel a whole lot better about his health.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

c_note said:


> You definitely have a loud voice :biggrin:
> 
> IMO, from the first few times I saw him play, you can just tell. The way he moves, the way he shoots, his explosiveness rebounding and dunking (yes, I know its rare), you can just tell he has "it". The kid just needed some time.


Do I have to bring up all the old posts choosing Telfair over Jack because the former had "it"? Unless "it" is talent, having "it" sure doesn't seem to guarantee a successful career.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

wastro said:


> Good to see Aldridge's heel isn't giving him that much trouble (or so it seems).
> 
> Then again, I'd feel better about his health if he sat out these workouts. And training camp. And pre-season. And the first four months of the regular season. Then I'd feel a whole lot better about his health.


Huh. I figure if he's healthy enough to play, great. It's only when he (or most anyone else) is _not_ playing that I get concerned.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Oh snap!


Heh. Now I feel kinda bad -- I didn't mean it to come out quite like it did.



> That is what I thought, and I bet it has a good chance of being the painful truth.
> 
> If Raef is downing drinks with umbrellas on a beach or puttering around the house or fishing with his buddies, I don't really care. Rest up big fella. I am sure you be needed for injury backup duty at some point. Wouldn't want you breaking down before then.


Yeah, that's more like what I meant. He's not going to need a great deal of chemistry with the team. Mostly he'll probably just be "gramps" and when guys are banged up enough that they actually need him on the floor, they'll be glad enough to have him. An extra few hours of practice time with the guys at this point probably won't mean so very much a few months from now, unlike most of the guys who are there now. I'll bet that even Green gets more minutes than LaFrentz does in the first half of the year.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

JFizzleRaider said:


> really? In the picture it looks like David Lucas to a T. I know he used to work out there the summer he went undrafted, and his dad is an assistant coach after all, but your probably right.


Yeah, I have no idea. Your guess is as good as mine, but it looks to me like Chris Ellis and I know he looked semi-formidable in Vegas. You could try commenting in one of MB's posts and he might confirm.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

#10 said:


> Do I have to bring up all the old posts choosing Telfair over Jack because the former had "it"? Unless "it" is talent, having "it" sure doesn't seem to guarantee a successful career.


Go ahead. I never made any comments about Telfair. And my definition of "it" as we are referring to it, includes physical tools. Telfair isn't even 6 feet tall is he? Martell has a perfect NBA body for a SF or SG.

And no, it doesn't guarantee a successful career, but it should guarantee giving a guy at least a freakin chance to prove himself for a few years.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, I was impressed by the video highlights. For these guys to grunt and practise in late August is determination by the players. Perhaps Roy was going to pay for dinner afterwards? Heh. I am not surprised that LaFrentz or Przy wasn't there. The younger guys are more excited to play with each other and start a chemistry together. This just shows that Fry, Greene, McRoberts, and Oden want to make an impact right away and are willing accept Roys invitation on this early team practice. For the players just to show up this early just shows good comradery, determination, teamwork, and good work ethics to play with each other. I praise them for that. This is how a competitive team should handle. Again, I am so excited to see this seasons progress!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

One comment concerned me.

"I can run, Channing can run, LaMarcus can run, even Josh can run"

This concerns me because Nate came out and said he still wants to play slow down basketball. I really don't think that would utilize the strengths of our bigs very well.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> One comment concerned me.
> 
> "I can run, Channing can run, LaMarcus can run, even Josh can run"
> 
> This concerns me because Nate came out and said he still wants to play slow down basketball. I really don't think that would utilize the strengths of our bigs very well.


I agree that Nate doesn't want to run, and I don't think we WILL run that much.

But I don't think that getting big guys out on the break is the best way to use them. It looks like we've got big guys that are simply more skilled and athletic than most of our opponents, and while they CAN get out and run, it is probably more wise to exploit that advantage in the half court.

In end-to-end basketball, height is much less important.

Where our guys' speed might make a difference on a regular basis is against smaller, quicker teams that like to run. If Oden/Aldridge could keep up defensively with a Stoudemire/Marion center/power forward combination, for example, it'd be great... most teams have trouble with their normal 4/5's against the Suns... and Portland would potentially be in a position to punish the smaller Suns bigs in the half court.

Not that we need to worry about the Suns, in particular, especially this year. But longer term we certainly might.

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

To run, or not to run, that is the question!

The way I think about it, the more you depend on tempo of the game to determine if you are going to win or lose, the more likely it is you will not succeed in the playoffs, because good teams will always take you out of your comfort zone. So that being said, I am more in favor of the "Run when the opportunity presents itself." So in other words, get easy buckets when you can, but don't just take a quick shot to make sure the tempo of the game is fast.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> One comment concerned me.
> 
> "I can run, Channing can run, LaMarcus can run, even Josh can run"
> 
> This concerns me because Nate came out and said he still wants to play slow down basketball. I really don't think that would utilize the strengths of our bigs very well.



I know Nate doesn't like to run that much but I haven't seen him say that he is going to play slow down basketball lately. When did Nate say this?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> To run, or not to run, that is the question!
> 
> The way I think about it, the more you depend on tempo of the game to determine if you are going to win or lose, the more likely it is you will not succeed in the playoffs, because good teams will always take you out of your comfort zone. So that being said, I am more in favor of the "Run when the opportunity presents itself." So in other words, get easy buckets when you can, but don't just take a quick shot to make sure the tempo of the game is fast.




That is exactly what I mean when I say run. Just simply take advantage of running opportunities. Something the Blazers did not so last year. In Nate's system last year they would walk the ball up court, wait for the defense to get set, then hold the ball in one place too long. This year I hope to see a team that doesn't let the defense set up, and moves the ball around a lot more. Not having Zach should help that a lot


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

If you have the more talented team, you run more. It's usually as simple as that. Try to increase the number of shot attempts and the more talented team will usually win.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Tortimer said:


> I know Nate doesn't like to run that much but I haven't seen him say that he is going to play slow down basketball lately. When did Nate say this?




It was in a Portland Tribune article a while back.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

TLo said:


> If you have the more talented team, you run more. It's usually as simple as that. Try to increase the number of shot attempts and the more talented team will usually win.


If you can keep the other team out of the paint on offense and win the battles on the boards and for loose balls, you run more. With the length/size of Oden and Aldridge backing things up, this should be very possible. 

STOMP


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

it's more about dictating the tempo that just being a running team or just being a walk-it-up team. 

we should absolutely run against teams that use plodding centers. guys like Yao, Kamen, Shaq, Ilgauskas and Diop are going to be left in the dust. and that's no small thing, because those are mostly upper echelon centers on mostly upper echelon teams. if we walk it up against those centers we are just playing into their tempo. 

against teams like Phoenix we should absolutely use our size advantage to work them over in the half court. 

San Antonio is a great team because they can play either way, and they often get you to play the opposite way you want to. our speed and length with Oden and Aldridge gives me a lot of optimism that we are going to be able to do the same thing. maybe not as well as San Antonio right off the bat, but certainly much better than we've done in a long time.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

mook said:


> it's more about dictating the tempo that just being a running team or just being a walk-it-up team.
> 
> we should absolutely run against teams that use plodding centers. guys like Yao, Kamen, Shaq, Ilgauskas and Diop are going to be left in the dust. and that's no small thing, because those are mostly upper echelon centers on mostly upper echelon teams. if we walk it up against those centers we are just playing into their tempo.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry...............did you just call Diop and Kamen upper echelon centers??????????????? WOW!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I'm sorry...............did you just call Diop and Kaman upper echelon centers??????????????? WOW!


i did say *mostly* to qualify it. and I meant to type Dampier, not Diop. Diop sucks. 

if you made a list of the 30 starting NBA centers, Dampier and Kaman would both be in the top 15.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Ed O said:


> I agree that Nate doesn't want to run, and I don't think we WILL run that much.
> 
> But I don't think that getting big guys out on the break is the best way to use them. It looks like we've got big guys that are simply more skilled and athletic than most of our opponents, and while they CAN get out and run, it is probably more wise to exploit that advantage in the half court.
> 
> ...



We could have the perfect blend (in time).

I am going to generalize here and I think I am not far off the mark. Some.. maybe many of the championship teams are teams that execute well in the half court offense. Generally speaking the pace of basketball slows down in the playoffs and especially the finals. BUT there are championship teams which were great at getting out and running when they had to. 

Our team simmply needs to be intelligent enough to understand their strengths and weaknesses and when to exploit the running game on the other opponenet. The Bulls were good at this, so were the Rockets with Hakeen... Magic's Lakers were a very good example of this and they had Kareem in the middle. The Spurs are probably another version of this as well.

Teams coming in second liek THe Blazers in teh 90's and the Jazz... were pretty good at this as well IIRC.

With Oden, Aldridge and Frye... and guards like Roy.. we have the tools to do this. Nate would be foolish not to do it when they can. I think he will. If the first option on the break gets eliminated, then slow it down and go with the flow and exploit out height and talent with our bigs.


You stat gurus can give evidence. But I think championship teams who execute well in the half court AND run opportunistically are probably teams that have won championships more than others.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

mook said:


> i did say *mostly* to qualify it. and I meant to type Dampier, not Diop. Diop sucks.
> 
> if you made a list of the 30 starting NBA centers, Dampier and Kaman would both be in the top 15.


Sorry man. But if there was only 30 cars available to buy in this whole world, and only 2 or 3 were actually "luxury" vehicles, the other 27 are lowere echelon. Just because you only have 30 choices doesn't mean the top 15 are upper. How bored and in need of actual basketball am I that I'm bugging you about this. Upper echelon centers in my mind are Shaq and Yao. I myself would put Duncan and Amare. On there team, they play the 5 spot. I enjoy this, lets keep debating.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Sorry man. But if there was only 30 cars available to buy in this whole world, and only 2 or 3 were actually "luxury" vehicles, the other 27 are lowere echelon. Just because you only have 30 choices doesn't mean the top 15 are upper. How bored and in need of actual basketball am I that I'm bugging you about this. Upper echelon centers in my mind are Shaq and Yao. I myself would put Duncan and Amare. On there team, they play the 5 spot. I enjoy this, lets keep debating.


sorry, but there's far too much free porn on the internet for me to be interested in continuing this debate.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I think one overlooked aspect to being able to run is the PG. We certainly have faster bigs then most teams, but we need to have good crisp ball movement that moves the ball from rebound, to guard A, to guard B, to a big. Roy is certainly able to play any style, but I am not sure if any of our PG's at the moment are really able to play a running game consistantly. 

Sergio will be able to, and likely could right now except for sucking on defense. Jack and Blake are both a little less than stellar ball handlers for PG's. Both can play some, and Blake showed that he can play a quicker pace last year, but most of that was due to AI and Melo. It might be different if our SF's could help out on the ball handling, but none of our SF's are good ball handlers.

When you take a look at teams like the Spurs that can speed it up, it is not as much due to Duncan's ability to run, as it is due to Parker and Ginobili being quick as all get out. That's why I want more time for Sergio and am really looking forward to Rudy next year. 

I


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mook said:


> sorry, but there's far too much free porn on the internet for me to be interested in continuing this debate.


Link?
















sorry, some jokes just never get old.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

With Oden and Aldridge replacing the glacial tandem of Magloire and Zbo, the defensive intensity will double and the flow on offense will be electric.

Oden and Alridge will complement each other so well: Oden can already work high/low with L-Train, and can hit the cutter or spin to the hoop to finish.

I have been watching tapes from last season and Magloire was just so painful to watch, lumbering and staggering into the lane. Thankfully, those days are over!!


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Imagine if Tim Duncan had come into the league at the exact same time Bill Russell did? I think that is what we have here with LA and Oden! It may take them a year but when these guys understand each others styles this team is going to be scary on both ends of the court!

I think the warning shot has been fired and heard! The NBA has three years to get ready for the new dynasty which will be Portland!

BTW- does anyone have an exact height on Oden? I've heard anything from 6'11 to 7'1 without shoes?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

YardApe said:


> Imagine if Tim Duncan had come into the league at the exact same time Bill Russell did? I think that is what we have here with LA and Oden! It may take them a year but when these guys understand each others styles this team is going to be scary on both ends of the court!
> 
> I think the warning shot has been fired and heard! The NBA has three years to get ready for the new dynasty which will be Portland!
> 
> BTW- does anyone have an exact height on Oden? I've heard anything from 6'11 to 7'1 without shoes?


He's 6'11" without shoes.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Fork said:


> He's 6'11" without shoes.


That was the last time he was measured. He's grown since then.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

mook said:


> sorry, but there's far too much free porn on the internet for me to be interested in continuing this debate.




:lol: 

Nice one!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

GOD said:


> When you take a look at teams like the Spurs that can speed it up, it is not as much due to Duncan's ability to run, as it is due to Parker and Ginobili being quick as all get out.


San Antonio is the 27th- (of 30) fastest paced teams in the NBA.

The do NOT run systematically. One might argue that they *can*. But they don't... at least not compared to the vast majority of the rest of the NBA.

Of course, Portland finished 29th. So in comparison to the Blazers they're run and gun.

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed O said:


> San Antonio is the 27th- (of 30) fastest paced teams in the NBA.
> 
> The do NOT run systematically. One might argue that they *can*. But they don't... at least not compared to the vast majority of the rest of the NBA.
> 
> ...


I think I see what you are saying, but I want to clarify. There is a difference between number of posessions in a game, and not running. A running team like Phoenix deliberately pushes the pace of the game by taking the first available open look, this shortens the shot clock, increases the number of posessions. A team like San Antonio will run when the opportunity presents itself (They have numbers or they recognize players are out of position to make a defensive play), but they do not deliberately increase the pace of the game by pushing the tempo offensivly. It does not mean they don't run, they just don't push the tempo. There is a difference. :biggrin:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> I think I see what you are saying, but I want to clarify. There is a difference between number of posessions in a game, and not running. A running team like Phoenix deliberately pushes the pace of the game by taking the first available open look, this shortens the shot clock, increases the number of posessions. A team like San Antonio will run when the opportunity presents itself (They have numbers or they recognize players are out of position to make a defensive play), but they do not deliberately increase the pace of the game by pushing the tempo offensivly. It does not mean they don't run, they just don't push the tempo. There is a difference. :biggrin:


I think it's a distinction without a difference. I don't have "fast break numbers" in front of me, but I would be shocked if San Antonio or any other slow-paced team "ran" more than many other teams.

ALL teams run. ALL teams have guys who are fast and can push the tempo. The issue is whether a team's coach has a system that stresses it.

Ed O.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah we dont want to be the suns 

we want to fast break when its there and go half court when not....like the 90's and championship team did.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I agree with the above sentiment that we should play to our strengths, depending on the opponent. It certainly pays to have a team so versatile that we can play against anyone.

What I hated from last year, was that we deliberately slowed down the pace even when we had an advantage on a fast break. Maybe that can be attributed to Jack's inability as a passer/finisher on the break or it's Nate forcing our PGs to go through Zach all the time. Whatever it was, I hope we atleast get some easy buckets this year.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Why measure him without shoes? He plays in shoes right? Never did understand that?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

cus sole thickness changes


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Why measure him without shoes? He plays in shoes right? Never did understand that?


It'd be easier to cheat by wearing shoes with extra height... especially since they wouldn't need to wear the same shoes they actually play in.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> It'd be easier to cheat by wearing shoes with extra height... especially since they wouldn't need to wear the same shoes they actually play in.
> 
> Ed O.


thats why in the "rec league" that Ed plays in, he's listed as 6'6". He was wearing stilettos when they took the height measurements..


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> thats why in the "rec league" that Ed plays in, he's listed as 6'6". He was wearing stilettos when they took the height measurements..


Man but that Ed's a smart guy. Me, I went with the cowboy boots with a little extra on the heel but with stilettos one could get at _least_ as much of a boost _without_ one's legs getting all sweaty. I'll definitely have to look into all this further. Thanks Hap!


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

can anyone cut that video up; and throw that webster dunk up on youtube?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lVyBGSVGkfc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lVyBGSVGkfc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Sergio wore a brace in a game on the 28th.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Frye and Blake videos are up. Blake looks exactly like I want him to in his highlights. Unselfish, speedy, and w/ range.

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/index.html


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

I know what system the Blazers should run....

Defense.

The rest takes care of itself. It's very simple.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/index.html

New video up.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Anyone see Jones in that second video? Also, no Frye.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Anyone see Jones in that second video? Also, no Frye.


I wasn't even able to pick Jones out in the first video. Obfuscation anyone? 

And yeah, Samuel, Blake is looking good. Even more than that, though, I'm impressed with Frye, in particular his passing. He's got several nice rebounds (including one where he wrestles it away from Oden) and then very quickly and accurately gets the ball to a guard (usually Blake). While point-forward is probably overstating it, I can see the Blazers designing some plays where the ball goes through Frye (or potentially McRoberts).


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

As a side thought, maybe Green should try Ed's stiletto trick -- even next to Jack he looks pretty small. Still, there's a place for small guards and he might already be the best on-ball defender on the roster. Maybe Allen could invest in a rack to stretch him out another inch or two? That _with_ the stilettos and maybe he could even get some minutes at SG.


----------

